# 8 Nordica Ski reviews



## highpeaksdrifter (Dec 17, 2009)

S4L, from SKIADK, and I went to a Nordica Demo Day at Stratton Mt. Below are 8 skis I checked out and my impressions.

Date: Wednesday, Dec. 16, 2009
Place: Stratton Mountain
Conditions: Cold, windy, hard pack, but very edgeable – there was one section toward the bottom of the run under their gondi where they where making snow and you could make some manamade pow turns.

*All Mountain – Hod Rod Series* – TI in the ski name denotes 2 titanium laminates
CA in the skis name denotes carbon fiber laminates

*HOT ROD NITROUS CA XBI CT*-length skied 170
Sidecut: 124-78-108

I owned a pair of these skis when they first came out. I liked their easy turning quickness back then, but preferred the stiffer damper version (TopFuel). When I skied them at the demo I found that the ski seemed much more stable at speed then it did 4 years ago. It still has no metal in it, but I’d been told Nordica had changed something in the construction plus the Nitrous now has the XBI binding system which adds to the sweet spot. 

In a nutshell: I liked these skis a lot more then I thought I would. I had purchased them for my youngest son a month ago to help him get from an advanced skier to an expert. I’m glad I did. No bumps at Stratton, but I’d bet they would do well in them.

*HR-PRO JET FUEL CA XBI CT*-length skied 170
Sidecut: 126-84-112

Similar construction to the Nitrous CA, but wider. It’s quick and lively like the Nitrous, but not quite as much because of the added width, I could feel the difference. It held its own in the firm conditions and when I took it into the snow guns they floated very nicely.

In a nutshell: great all mountain ski, but I’ve skied it before and know it really shines in softer conditions.

*HR-PRO JET FUEL TI XBI CT*-length skied 170
Sidecut: 126-84-112

Very fast, hugs like grandma, great edge control, but you have to work the turn harder than the CA, but for me it’s worth the effort. To get the most out of this ski you need to ski it fast. Short turns at slow speed is not what this ski does best.

In a nutshell: I loved this ski.


*HR-PRO HELLDIVER TI  XBI CT*-length skied 170
Sidecut:  132-90-118 

I didn’t mean to ski this ski because I own the 07/08 version (Hellcat) and already knew I loved them. The tech grabbed them by mistake and it was getting a little busy so I took a run on them. Great edge hold for a ski this wide. I brought it into the snow guns to remind me how much I like them on soft snow. I couldn’t do it today, but the tips blast through crud like it isn’t there. March/April I ski them pretty much every time out.

In a nutshell: I’m glad I own this ski.

*HR-PRO HELLDIVER CA XBI CT*-length skied 170
Sidecut:  132-90-118

Surprise of the day. I expected to turn fairly easy for a ski this wide, but it exceeded my expectations. As I mentioned above I felt the difference in the ease of the turn when I went from the Nitrous CA to the Jet Fuel CA. I would have thought I’d feel the same kind of difference going from the JF-CA to this wider ski, but that was not the case. It was very lively, nice rebound, and at speed it was pretty damp. Big props.

In a nutshell: I’d love get these in the trees.

*HIGH PERFORMANCE* – Speedmachine Series

*SPEEDMACHINE MACH 4 POWER XBI CT* -length skied 162
Sidecut: 121-74-106

I would have liked to ski it in 170, but they were out. These where the perfect ski for today’s conditions. I was expecting a lot from these skis and they did not disappoint. These skis are a little wider than the Mach 3 Power I use to own. They are extremely fast with race like edge hold. You definitely need to stay on these skis, keep forward and let them run and you’ll feel like a freight train riding steel rails. They explode out of one turn into the next.

In a nutshell: For front side cursing at speed I can’t think of a better tool especially on firm snow. If you take them out of their element into bumps, pow, crud you won’t like them so much.

*FRONT RACE*

*DOBERMANN SPITFIRE XBI CT* - length skied 162
Sidecut: 120-70-103 

They only had one pair of Spitfire and after skiing the Mach 4 power I was amped to try them. They are a Dobie after all. This ski was much easier to turn and was equally adept at short and long turns. They held a nice edge, but I didn’t feel the power I felt from the Mach 4 Power which surprised me. I talked to one on the techs, who is a former big time racer, and he agreed with my assessment. He said the reason the Spitfires give that impression is because of the side cut, you get to the middle of the ski too fast. Definitely not a race feel. Don’t get me wrong, they are a fun ski, holds a nice edge, you can make all the turn shapes easily and for sure more versatile then the Mach 4 Power. All that going for it, but for front side east coast ripping I liked the mach 4 Power better.

In a nutshell: these where S4L’s favorite ski of the day. He wants a pair bad, so it’s all a matter of opinion.

*FREERIDE*

*ENFORCER *-- length skied 169
Sidecut: 135-98-125

S4L spotted these in the rack as we were getting our last pair before the demo was over. He was skiing the Spitfires so I was glad to finally try the Enforcers even though it was a firm day and these are basically a powder ski. I could not believe how easy a ski this wide turned and even more amazing was the edge hold, it was great. I took them into the guns and they floated nice as I expected.

In a nutshell: I need to get these and put an AT binding.


----------



## campgottagopee (Dec 17, 2009)

Hugs like Grandma---that's great HPD---thinking that ski will be replacing my TF's sometime this year (late season most likely)

Obviuosly that took some time to post---thanks for sharing.


----------



## Glenn (Dec 17, 2009)

Great reviews! I've got the 07/08 HotRods. I really like the ski a lot. I'll have to try out the never version at a demo day sometime.


----------



## andyzee (Dec 17, 2009)

Never considered Nordica in the past, but after getting the Jet Fuels a couple of years ago, I swear by these things. Thanks for the reviews HPD.


----------



## campgottagopee (Dec 17, 2009)

andyzee said:


> Never considered Nordica in the past, but after getting the Jet Fuels a couple of years ago, I swear by these things. Thanks for the reviews HPD.



I'm with ya---'til 4 yrs ago I was nuttin but Atomic---now I've got the Nodica bug and don't see it going away anytime soon. They make a good ski.


----------



## andyzee (Dec 17, 2009)

campgottagopee said:


> I'm with ya---'til 4 yrs ago I was nuttin but Atomic---now I've got the Nodica bug and don't see it going away anytime soon. They make a good ski.



Yeah, I had the Atomic Metron M11s before going to the Jet Fuels.


----------



## Philpug (Dec 17, 2009)

Once you go flat, you never go back.


----------



## RootDKJ (Dec 17, 2009)

I can't wait to break out my new Jet Fuel's this season.  Probably not tomorrow, but with in a trip or two.


----------



## campgottagopee (Dec 18, 2009)

Philpug said:


> Once you go flat, you never go back.



I never thought I would like a flat ski----boy was I wrong


----------

